# 67 lemans value mid restore?



## virginiavenom (Feb 20, 2011)

was offered an ok sum of money for my car and I'm wondering what acceptable would be. here are some details on the car, wondering what you guys think.

car has converted clear headlights, all trim, (some is dinged, but most is perfect)
new gas tank
all functional brand new autometer phantom gauges
full MSD ignition with 6AL box
750 CFM carb on newly rebuilt pontiac 350, runs strong
turbo 350 transmission with hurst V-matic shifter
optima battery
painless wiring harness (85% complete)
full stereo including 2 subwoofers, amps, headunit, ken harrison kick panels, the leather back seat you guys saw in my other thread, not installed leather headliner, new GTO seats, 100% dynamatted/fatmatted interior and trunk. new panel, not installed for behind rear window. all good glass except drivers wing window. needs a grill kit and header panel, all new kyb shocks and struts all around, 17 inch wheels and tires all around with brand new vacuum boosted power 13" baer brakes up front and 11.65" rear disc brakes by baer. stainless steel lines everwhere. aluminum radiator, brand new driveshaft balanced. leather door panels (not original, done custom for previous owner) in primer, needs body work but 95% of metal is good, only behind tires is rusted. most else is good. have door handles, mirrors, new lock sets for all around, power antenna to install, open headers currently. car runs and drives, has power steering, non-AC car. new alternator, fan, belts, pulleys, PS pump, and I'm sure a few other things I am forgetting. has carpet as well.

again this is just a question of worth. I have untold thousands in the car and parts already and I've also got a standing offer on my 700 hp 10th anniversary cobra that might put me in a gen IV Viper like I have wanted for some time.

edit: it's also a post car, and from the reading I've done, it's called a sports lemans or something.


----------



## facn8me (Jul 30, 2011)

Hmmm... I wonder what mine would be worth at times. I have $12-13k in mine right now not including labor. I don't think it's worth much more than what I have in it. (if it's even worth that) I also don't think it will be worth much more finished. But it's a labor of love for me. This body style is MY viper. So your just gonna have to put a price on it that makes it worth it to you.


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

Facn8 is right on the money, or lack of it... best case when done 12-15, half done around half of that. I am in mine for a tad over 15K with me doing all the work myself. Fact is if you restore one you will never get back what you put into it unless it is a very rare car that you stole from someone, especially if you have to pay for labor (usually 1.5 - 2 X materials).

Is considered a "Post Coupe" they are more rare but mainly because most people preferred the cleaner hardtop looks with the windows down and the open air feel.

237	07	2d Coupe - 6P	$2,586	3,155 lbs	10,693
237	17	2d Hardtop - 6P	$2,648	3,155 lbs	75,965


----------

